# winchester model 70



## russell violette (Aug 15, 2009)

trying to find info on my winchester 280 model 70 lightweight rifle, cant seem to find anything on this, any help would be greatful....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Post up serial number and what you want to know!


----------



## russell violette (Aug 15, 2009)

sserial # G 1907176
was looking for anything on this gun, i have had it for like five years and would like to know like how old, reviews, durabilty, value, any specific grains that shoot better, etc. (balistics)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gun was made in 1972, value depending on condition, wood etc will be anywhere from $400.00 to $800.00. These guns are post 64 so they have a push feed system. Accuracy when tuned is very good as well. In regards to what bullet and grains of powder for the 280 others will have to help with that!


----------



## russell violette (Aug 15, 2009)

thank you very much ron, you have been very helpful, would you know anywhere i might be able to get a manual for this gun? i am stepping out for a few days but will check back in monday.....THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I bought a model 70 Featherweight Classic XTR in .280 Remington for my son. It is a wonderful rifle and very accurate. I load 140 grain Hornady spire points over near maximum weight of H414 powder. Very deadly on ND whitetail deer. Two of my other sons are elk hunting guides and have seen some very big elk taken with the .280. One was at 420 yards.

Here is a link for the manual:

http://www.winchesterguns.com/customers ... /index.asp


----------



## TravisC (Jan 8, 2006)

i ALSO HAVE A FETHERWEIGHT IN 280 MINE IS A CONTROLL FEED. MINE LOVES 414 WITH 139 HORNADYS DEADLY ACCURATE.


----------

